# Laws for the Honey house?



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

We have a small commercial operation, I'm sure we are supposed to abide by some FDA guidelines. What are the laws concerning commercial extraction of honey. Ie. sanitation, cleanliness, etc.?


----------



## Riskybizz (Mar 12, 2010)

There are individual state laws that govern packing and selling honey. Most are different. Check with your local agricultural dept. at the state level for laws in your area. Federal laws may also apply depending how you want to sell your products.


----------



## Jon B (Apr 24, 2013)

I looked into the guidelines a few years ago and it will very by state. I spoke to the department of Agriculture and Food, as well as, an employee from the FDA. What I discovered is that the laws aren't so much concerned about the extracting facility as they are about the bottling facility.


----------



## Double_Bee (Jun 12, 2013)

Jon B, that's what I have gathered today from talking to local bottles, thanks.


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

State health department is probably more concerned (and better funded for enforcement) than FDA/AG.


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Laws differ from state to state depending on if you are going to sell to retailers or only direct tothe end consumer. SC just got a 400gal exemption if you sell only to the end consumer.


----------

